# Sein Haus steht / liegt



## German Learner

Hello friends!

Sein Haus liegt/steht neben Ottos Haus.

Can I use both verbs?
Thank You!


----------



## Kajjo

Yes, both verbs work, but convey a slightly different connotation. However, the difference is not always important and in many cases the verb is interchangeable. In most cases I prefer "liegt".

_Das Haus liegt am Meer / in Bergen / an einer stark befahrenen Straße / neben Ottos Haus._
<focus on how and where it is situated; the location in the sense of the closer or wider vicinity>

_Das Haus steht neben Ottos Haus / versetzt zum Nachbarhaus ._
<more concrete aspects>


----------



## davidedante

My german teacher taught me that "Liegen" is for things that lays on their longer side, though, as Kajjo said, the two verbs are used interchangeably. I annex an image that should clarify the difference.


----------



## elroy

davidedante said:


> the two verbs are used interchangeably


In this particular context both verbs are possible, but broadly speaking the two verbs are not interchangeable most of the time.


----------



## Kajjo

davidedante said:


> My german teacher taught me that "Liegen" is for things that lays on their longer side


Yes, right.


davidedante said:


> the two verbs are used interchangeably


No, they are not in general. My answer was directed at the title question about _houses_.



davidedante said:


> I annex an image that should clarify the difference


Yes, for simple objects this is true. "Liegen" is usually the most stabile position, "stehen" an upright position.

_"Liegende Objekte können nicht umfallen."_


----------



## bearded

While specifying where a house is located, you can regard ''liegen'' as synonymous with ''sich befinden'', although a house is usually a vertical thing.


----------



## elroy

“liegen” is used for geographic locations regardless of what the thing in question looks like.  This can be considered a special use of “liegen.”

_Mein Haus / Meine Schule / Der Park / Der Blumenladen liegt in dieser Gegend.
Köln liegt im Deutschland. / Der Donau liegt in Mitteleuropa. _
and even: _Der große Wolkenkratzer liegt in der Hauptstadt. _


----------



## Hutschi

davidedante said:


> My german teacher taught me that "Liegen" is for things that lays on their longer side


I agree with your teacher. I would not say it for scyscrapers:

Das Hochhaus liegt neben dem Bahnhof. (nur im absurden Kontext wäre es möglich: Es ist wahrscheinlich umgekippt.)


When I read the other entries, it seems to be that "liegen" is used generally in some regions. To me it would sound strange.

Das Haus liegt am Meer. Here I would definitely not expect a scyscraper.

PS:

In my usage:


elroy said:


> _Mein Haus   / Meine Schule   / Der Park   / Der Blumenladen   liegt in dieser Gegend.
> Köln  liegt im Deutschland. / D*ie D*onau   liegt in Mitteleuropa. _
> and even: _Der große Wolkenkratzer   liegt in der Hauptstadt._



Alternate forms for the "crossed" elements:
_ist, steht, befindet sich_ (depending on context and style)


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> and even: _Der große Wolkenkratzer liegt in der Hauptstadt._





Hutschi said:


> I would not say it for scyscrapers




So you would say “steht” in my sentence?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> So you would say “steht” in my sentence?


Indeed I would say "Der Wolkenkratzer ist/steht/befindet sich in der Hauptstadt."
I extended my former entry

#8
indicating what I use in your sentences.

*edit:* Added examples 
Das Haus liegt am Meer. - I would expect a flat house placed _near _the see or ocean.

In case: Das Haus/das Hochhaus liegt am Meer. I suppose there was a tsunami, for example.

Or: it is a toy and children forgot it there.


----------



## elroy

Ah, so maybe my theory is wrong.  Let’s see what others think!


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed I agree with Kajjo

#5.



> "Liegen" is usually the most stabile position, "stehen" an upright position.
> 
> _"Liegende Objekte können nicht umfallen."_


----------



## Hutschi

PS: There is a difference to:

_Die Häuser sind am Meer gelegen._ "Gelegen" as adjective. gelegen (edit: I thought it is an adverb here, but Duden calls it adjective; it is a particile used as adjective.)

liegen

Idiomatic examples:



> an einem Platz (in der Landschaft, in einem Gebäude o. Ä.) zu finden sein; seine (feste) [geografische] Lage haben
> BEISPIELE
> 
> verkehrsgünstig, zentral, nördlich, sehr hoch, ruhig, mitten im Wald liegen
> ein einsam liegender/gelegener Bauernhof
> ein Ort, der an der Elbe, an einer Bahnlinie, bei Kassel liegt/gelegen ist
> das Zimmer liegt nach vorn, zur Straße, nach Süden
> das Haus blieb links liegen _(wurde links liegen gelassen)_



"Links liegen bleiben" = nicht weiter beachtet werden - works also with scyscrapers.

Ein Hochhaus kann verkehrsgünstig liegen. (feste Wendung, idiom)
Ein einzelnes Hochhaus kann nicht liegen. (als Vergleich zu "stehen")
Aber: Der Eingang zum Hochhaus kann Richtung Bahnhof liegen. (feste Wendung, idiom)


----------



## JClaudeK

Der Dudeneintrag


> das Haus *blieb* links liegen/ _(_wurde links liegen gelassen_)_


ist mMn. seltsam/ nicht sehr gut formuliert. Es hat  nichts mit "nicht weiter beachtet werden" zu tun, sondern mit "an etwas (das zur Orientierung dient!) rechts oder links vorbeifahren".

Für die Beschreibung eines Weges


> an einem Platz (in der Landschaft, in einem Gebäude o. Ä.) zu finden sein; seine (feste) [geografische] Lage haben


sagt man eher "linker/ rechter *Hand* liegen lassen// XY bleibt linker *Hand* liegen"

Ein paar Beispiele:

Lassen Sie den Waldweg _linker Hand liegen_. Biegen Sie rechts ab,
-von Grosselfingen kommend am Spielplatz vorbei (bleibt _linker Hand liegen_)
Das Hotel KAZ KAZI lassen Sie _linker Hand liegen_
_Linker Hand liegen_ die älteren Wohnbauten des Mittelalters
etc.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> st mMn. seltsam/ nicht sehr gut formuliert. Es hat nichts mit "nicht weiter beachtet werden" zu tun, sondern mit "an etwas (das zur Orientierung dient!) rechts oder links vorbeifahren".


Ok. Besser: Man ließ mich links liegen.

"Links liegen lassen" kann wörtlich (wie bei Dir) oder als Redensart (wie bei mir) gemeint sein. Ich habe es fast nur als Redensart gehört. 

Redensartenindex:
jemanden etwas links liegen lassen



> *jemanden* / *etwas* ignorieren S
> / vernachlässigen S
> / nicht weiter beachten S
> ; sich um *jemanden* / *etwas* nicht kümmern S



Bei der Redensart kann ich ein Hochhaus ignorieren = es links liegen lassen. Es bleibt links liegen.

In wörtlichem Kontext bleibt die lokale Bedeutung dagegen vorhanden.

---



JClaudeK said:


> st mMn. seltsam/ nicht sehr gut formuliert. Es hat nichts mit "nicht weiter beachtet werden" zu tun, sondern mit "an etwas (das zur Orientierung dient!) rechts oder links vorbeifahren".



Ich denke auch, dass die Dudenreaktion vergessen hatte, die übertragene Bedeutung zu erwähnen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ah, so maybe my theory is wrong.  Let’s see what others think!


No, I think your theory is right. Just with very tall building this logic reaches its limits.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Bei der Redensart kann ich ein Hochhaus ignorieren = es links liegen lassen. Es bleibt links liegen.


Bei Lektüre des  Satzes (ohne Kontext) ''Das Hochhaus bleibt links liegen'' würdest Du wirklich dasselbe verstehen wie  ''das Hochhaus wird ignoriert''?
Ich kenne nämlich die Redensart ''etwas links liegen lassen'', doch eine metaforische Redensart  ''links liegen bleiben'' kannte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Bei Lektüre des Satzes (ohne Kontext) ''Das Hochhaus bleibt links liegen'' würdest Du wirklich dasselbe verstehen wie ''das Hochhaus wird ignoriert''?


Genau.

Gegebenenfalls bedeutet es "Das Hochhaus wird von den Leuten nicht beachtet, obwohl sie es sehen."


Beispiel:

Ich komme vorbei (ob links oder rechts ist egal) und sehe es zwar, aber beachte es nicht.

Bei einer Person:

Bei der Party wurde Andreas links liegengelassen: Man hat Andreas nicht beachtet und behandelt, als sei er Luft.

("Jemanden behandeln wie Luft" = ignorieren. Der- oder diejenige fühlt sich meist schlecht.)

In Zukunft hat Andreas dann die Party links liegengelassen. (Die Richtung spielt dabei keine Rolle, sondern das Ignorieren.)


----------



## Hutschi

"Es bleibt links liegen" ist das Resultat von "links liegenlassen".


----------



## bearded

Also dann auch ''Bei der Party bleibt Andreas links liegen'' (= er wird nicht beachtet)? Es klingt in meinen Ohren so ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Hutschi

Beispiel: Ich hatte meine Familie und ein paar Freunde zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen, es waren mittelmäßig viele, ca. 20 Personen. Einer der Freunde war dann "isoliert", weil dessen engere Freunde nicht konnten. Ich kümmerte mich um ihn, aber das ging nicht die ganze Zeit, da ich viele Gäste hatte. Die anderen beschäftigten sich untereinander. Man ließ ihn links liegen. Er blieb links liegen und fühlte sich unbehaglich, unternahm aber auch selbst nicht viel. Er ging dann sehr früh.

Edit:

Die Besonderheit: Weder Lage noch Form spielen bei der "Ignorieren"-Redewendung eine Rolle.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> Man ließ ihn links liegen. Er blieb links liegen


_Links liegen *lassen*_ halte ich für idiomatisch. _Links liegen *bleiben*_ finde ich ... ungewöhnlich. Das Bleiben folgt zwar logisch aus dem Lassen, aber ich glaube, das habe ich _so_ noch nie gehört. Aber vielleicht fällt das ja unter _dichterische Freiheit_.

Statt "er blieb links liegen" würde ich eher "er wurde links liegen gelassen" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

"Links liegen lassen" ist die "normale" Redensart.
Ich stimme zu.
Für den Faden hier ist jetzt entscheidend, dass es um "liegen" geht.
Bei der Redensart geht es ursprünglich wahrscheinlich auch um die Position, wie im Wörtlichen, das ist aber heute völlig verblasst.

Wichtig erscheint mir, dass Hochhäuser zwar links liegengelassen werden, aber dass mir Hochhäuser, die am Strand liegen, eher seltsam vorkommen.

Wir haben aber definitiv Erscheinungen von Sprachwandel.

Wenn bei der Redensart bereits das "stehen" mit enthalten ist, könnte es unter Umständen auch beim wörtlichen Gebrauch passieren.

Für mich ist "Das Hochhaus liegt am Strand" blockiert. "Es ist am Strand gelegen." ist für mich aber idiomatisch, in leicht gehobener Sprache.

Architektursprache als Fachsprache mag noch viele ungewöhnliche Bezeichnungen haben.

Das Haus schmiegt sich in die Landschaft ein.


----------

